# TUTO - Installer Windows 10 en externe USB ou THUNDERBOLT



## zdef (16 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour à tous.
Je rédige ce tuto pour permettre à tout le monde d'avoir windows 10 sur un disque dur externe en USB et en Thunderbolt.
Si je fais cela c'est parce que j'ai lu bien des posts ici et ailleurs et que c'est toujours très compliqué de s'y retrouver.
Un général, on vous dit que ce n'est pas possible, ou sous certaines conditions. En bien c'est possible. Pour tout le monde. En usb et en thunderbolt.
Mais je vous préviens il faut s'accrocher un peu. Ça se mérite un si grand plaisir !

Je tiens à préciser que le tutoriel originel est d’iTeckCydia et qu’on le trouve sur youtube à cette adresse : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDQvWKXwo4Y
Mais il est assez facile de se perdre et de faire des bêtises quand on commence à s’y frotter, c’est pourquoi je vous propose ici de vous faire un pas à pas détaillé.

Dites-vous ceci : Ça marche en USB et en thunderbolt avec un disque dur mécanique ou un SSD. J'ai testé toutes les configurations et le gain de perf est immense. Vous avez un PC sans prendre de place sur votre DD interne.

-Je ne suis pas responsable de vos bêtises, vous vous lancez dans cette aventure en toute connaissance de cause-


Vous avez besoin de 3 choses
1 - Une version de windows 10 (.iso) avec une clé valide (enfin vous êtes grands vous faites bien comme vous voulez) que vous pouvez télécharger ici : https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO 
2 - Les fichiers bootcamp qui peuvent être téléchargés dans l'assistant bootcamp en cliquant en haut à gauche à coté de « édition » sur « action » puis « télécharger le logiciel de prise en charge windows ».(ces fichiers sont adaptés a votre mac, il faut donc les télécharger depuis le mac dont vous allez vous servir)
3 - les fichiers « Getwaiktools » qui sont à télécharger sur internet par CE LIEN (pas évident à trouver au début dans l'explication d'iTek) qui va les télécharger automatiquement : https://www.rmprepusb.com/tutorials/getwaiktools/GetWaikTools.zip?attredirects=0&d=1

Avant tout, le tuto utilise une machine virtuelle pour faire tout le boulot mais si vous avez une partition bootcamp interne c'est plus simple, plus stable et les transferts de fichiers sont plus solides. J'ai moi même galéré avec les transfert entre machine virtuelle et le mac, causant même des crashs.
Mais cela fonctionne avec ce qu'iTeck propose : virtual box (pensez à utiliser les petits fichiers supplémentaires qu’iTeck vous donne si vous utilisez Virtual Box afin que tout fonctionne). Mais ça marche aussi avec Parralels Desktop, votre partition actuelle Boot Camp ou encore plus simple : n’importe quel PC que vous avez sous la main !

Si je fais ce Tuto c'est parce que j'ai poncé les différentes possibilités et les écueils liés à cette super vidéo. C'est pourquoi je suis à même de vous filer des petits tips pour y arriver plus facilement.
Sans parler du fait que ca change la vie de pouvoir bosser sur du deepfake ou jouer à des jeux avec son mac (le gain de perf est énorme. Par exemple, avec mon mac pro et un ssd en thunderbolt je fais tourner Hunt ou PUBG en élevé à 50 fps)

Rassemblez ces trois choses (citées au dessus) sur une clé usb (en Exfat si possible)
Utilisez votre Machine virtuelle (tout est très bien expliqué par iTeck donc je passe) ou votre bootcamp (à ce moment là les fichiers nécessaires au bon fonctionnement de Virtual box vous pouvez vous en passer) et placez-y l'image iso de windows et les getwaiktools depuis votre clé USB.
Si ca ne marche pas, recommencez ce n'est pas la peine d'aller plus loin.

Vérifiez bien que vous êtes connectés à internet, puis :
Allez dans le dossier GetWaikTools, sélectionnez le logiciel GetWaikTools et extraire tout.  Lancer le logiciel et cochez « Dism For Windows 10 »  (laissez coché aussi « Download to AppDir\Waik »). Cela crée un nouveau dossier nommé « ADK_6 ». Ouvrez-le, ouvrez « amd64 », puis « dism » et vérifiez que le logiciel « imagex.exe » s’y trouve. Pas la peine de l’utiliser, nous l’appellerons plus tard par le terminal.

Connectez votre disque qui va recevoir windows. C'est parfois délicat de le formater car il n'apparait pas à chaque fois. (au cas ou c'est clique droit sur l'icône de votre pc suis "gérer" puis dans la section disques dur).
Tant qu'il est reconnu par votre windows et qu’il s’affiche, tout va bien, passez à la suite.
Si ca ne marche pas, recommencez ce n'est pas la peine d'aller plus loin.

Dans l’invite de commande (au bas à gauche de votre écran) , tapez CMD et cliquez avec le bouton droit dessus pour ouvrir en tant qu’administrateur.
Un fenêtre terminal s’ouvre, tapez ce qui suit :


----------



## zdef (16 Octobre 2019)

```
diskpart
```
(lance la fonction diskpart qui va nous aider à construire la structure de votre disque externe)

```
list disk
```
(va vous afficher les disque locaux, surtout fiez-vous à la taille du disque visé pour le trouver, si vous vous trompez vous allez effacer un autre disque. Le mieux est de n’avoir évidemment que le disque souhaité connecté. Vous aurez alors votre disque dur interne et l’autre.)(Je ne suis pas responsable de vos bêtises)

```
select disk #
```
 (remplacez le # par le numéro du disque externe)
(Soyez certain de votre choix)

```
clean
```
(Va nettoyer le disque sélectionné)

```
convert mbr
```
(Va appliquer le format MBR afin que ce disque soit démarrable)

```
create partition primary size=350
```
(Crée un partition pour le système de windows d’une taille suffisante…)

```
format fs=fat32 quick
```
(… qui doit être en Fat32, d’ou cette commande)

```
active
```
(Pour activer la partition)

```
assign letter=b
```
(On nomme cette partition « b » et je vous conseille de conserver cette lettre c’est plus pratique)

```
create partition primary
```
(On crée une autre partition qui va occuper tout l’espace restant de votre disque - très pratique ! )

```
format fs=ntfs quick
```
(Et on la met en NTFS qui est le format pour les fichiers windows)

```
assign letter=o
```
(On nomme cette partition « o » et de la même façon je vous conseille de conserver cette lettre pour la suite).
Tout a fonctionné ? alors tapez :

```
exit
```

Si il y a eu une erreur n’allez pas plus loin et recommencez du début en faisant « exit » puis en recommençant avec « diskpart ». Vous pouvez redémarrer votre PC / machine virtuelle si vous avez des doutes.

Pour la suite, un petit conseil : accédez au fichier souhaité sur votre ordinateur et faites un clic droit sur le « fil d’Ariane » qui se situe en haut de votre fenêtre sur le nom du dossier dans lequel vous vous trouvez et de le « copier en tant que texte ». Ceci vous permettra d’avoir le chemin exact de l’emplacement de ce fichier, ce qui va beaucoup nous aider pour la suite.

Allons enfin utiliser l’application IMAGEX.EXE (qui va nous permettre de choisir la version que nous souhaitons installer de windows, celle qui fonctionnera avec votre clé achetée séparément).

C’est là que c’est moins limpide, alors accrochez-vous :
Allez dans le dossier GetWaikTools de votre ordinateur  et jusqu’à l’emplacement du logiciel « imagex.exe ». Cliquez-droit en haut de la fenêtre sur « DISM » et copiez en tant que texte.
Retournez sur l’invite de commande CMD ouvert en tant qu’admin et tapez :
« cd » (puis ajoutez un espace avec votre barre d’espace) et faites commande-V pour coller le chemin vers imagex.exe
cela vous donne :

```
cd C:\lien\vers\GetWaikTools\ADK_6\x86\Dism
```
 (appuyez sur entrée)
Puis tapez:
imagex.exe (un espace) /info (un espace)(allez chercher le fichier install.wim qui se situe dans votre .iso de windows ->  dans le dossier sources et copiez le chemin en tant que texte en cliquant droit sur le dossier). Coller dans la fenêtre et ajouter \install.wim
Ce qui donne :

```
imagex.exe /info C:\chemin vers wim\install.wim
```

J’explique ce que nous faisons : Imagex permet de lire les informations contenues dans le fichier install.wim afin de pouvoir sélectionner la bonne version que nous allons installer. C’est important car il faut que ce soit raccord avec votre licence Windows. L’affichage que vous allez avoir dans la fenêtre va être dense : Il s’agit de toutes les versions de windows contenues dans le fichier. Vous trouverez le numéro de version puis bien plus bas le nom de celle-ci. Soyez courageux.
Une fois trouvé, souvenez-vous bien du numéro relatif à la version souhaitée pour que l’on l’appliquions :
Tapez :

```
imagex.exe /apply C:\chemin vers wim\install.wim X o:
```
(« o » si vous avez conservé la partition crée plus tôt avec cette lettre « o » et à la place de X le numéro de windows 10 souhaité). Et entrée.

Si tout roule, faites une première danse de la joie.

Activons maintenant les fichiers de démarrage :
Entrez:

```
o:\windows\system32\bcdboot o:\windows /f ALL /s b:
```
(Si "b" et "o" sont bien les lettres attribués à vos partitons)
Tout est ok? Vous pouvez éteindre votre Machine virtuelle et éteindre votre mac ou éteindre votre Boot Camp/votre PC en fonction. En bref, éteignez tout.
Si vous êtes sur un PC (pas Boot Camp, pas de machine virtuelle) il est temps de brancher votre disque dur externe sur votre mac.
Démarrez enfin votre mac en appuyant sur la touche alt et sélectionnez windows.
Si windows s’affiche, faites une seconde danse de la joie.
Si tout va bien, vous allez pouvoir finaliser l’installation de windows (il est possible que l’ordinateur redémarre). Dès que vous aurez accès au bureau, ouvrez le dossier windows support téléchargé au début par l’assistant Boot Camp et lancez le setup. Redémarrez encore.
Faites les mises à jour « Apple update » puis « windows update » en redémarrant a chaque fois que nécessaire.

Vous pouvez faire une ultime danse de la joie. Félicitations.

Rappelez-vous:
Soyez attentifs (la plupart des erreurs viennent de là) au chemin de vos fichiers, car ce n'est pas forcément comme iTeck vous le dis dans sa vidéo ou comme je l’ai marqué ici.
Soyez attentifs aux slashs, backslashs, espaces… Aux noms de vos deux partitions ici B et O que je vous conseille de nommer comme cela !
Méfiez-vous des infos XLM trouvées par imagex, il y en a parfois beaucoup donc prenez le temps de trouver votre version sinon il faudra encore tout recommencer.
Si vous arrivez au bout sans problèmes n'oubliez pas d'installer les fichiers bootcamp qui sont toujours sur votre clé USB dans windows support.

Soyez fiers de vous, beaucoup de gens pensent que ce que vous venez de faire est impossible.

ZDEF


----------



## Marc834 (25 Avril 2020)

Bonjour et merci pour ce Tuto très bien expliqué.
Néanmoins je bloque sur cette ligne de commande "imagex.exe /apply C:\chemin vers wim\install.wim X o:"
L'installation se lance bien mais au bout de 16% de chargement j'ai un message d'erreur suivant "exception processing message 0x00005 parameters" 
Si quelqu'un peut m'aider je suis preneur.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Locke (26 Avril 2020)

Marc834 a dit:


> Bonjour et merci pour ce Tuto très bien expliqué.
> Néanmoins je bloque sur cette ligne de commande "imagex.exe /apply C:\chemin vers wim\install.wim X o:"
> L'installation se lance bien mais au bout de 16% de chargement j'ai un message d'erreur suivant "exception processing message 0x00005 parameters"
> Si quelqu'un peut m'aider je suis preneur.
> Merci d'avance.


J'ai le sentiment que ça fonctionnera mieux en tenant cette possibilité... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/


----------



## Marc834 (26 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> J'ai le sentiment que ça fonctionnera mieux en tenant cette possibilité... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/


Bonsoir et merci pour votre réponse je vais regarder ça.


----------



## Madpookbro (12 Mars 2021)

Bonjour à tous
Je relance ce sujet pas tout récent avec une question simple.
Je souhaite faire l'installation de Windows 10 sur un disque dur externe avec mon MacBook pro 13' 2019.
Je souhaiterais cependant partitionner mon disque afin d'avoir une partition pour lancer windows, et une partition pour stocker des données de façon classique.
Pensez vous que cela pose une difficulté ?
Cordialement.


----------

